# Handy (Smartphone) Beratung



## jensi251 (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
möchte mir demnächst ein neues Handy kaufen, da mein altes nichts mehr taugt.
Habe diese beiden: Samsung Galaxy Ace S5830 Smartphone 3,5 Zoll schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik---HTC Wildfire S Smartphone 3.2 Zollb/g/n schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
bisher in der engeren Auswahl.

Könnt ihr mir da eins von empfehlen?
Eventuell kommt noch das Galaxy S I9000 in die Auswahl dazu, aber da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.
Oder vielleicht ein ganz anderes. Maximal Preis 250€ bei Amazon.
Es sollte auf jeden Fall Wlan und Android haben.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## jensi251 (29. Mai 2011)

Kann da niemand was zu sagen?


----------



## turbosnake (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Handy Beratung: Wildfire S oder Galaxy Ace?*

Was willst du mit dem Ding machen?

Beide sind aus meiner Sicht nicht so gut, das Ace kann kein Flash und das Wildfire s hat einen ziemlich schwachen Prozessor.

Würde eher diese hier nehmen:Huawei U8800 X5 Android Smartphone 3,8 Zoll schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik. Leider sind laut meinen Informationen keine Updates geplant.
Oder das Defy von Motorola.


----------



## jensi251 (29. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Antwort. 
Möchte damit nur gelegentlich surfen. Apps oder Games brauche ich nicht sonderlich. Aber es sollte trotzdem vielseitig sein. 


Sollte ich dann doch lieber das Galaxy S nehmen? Ist ja auch "billig" momentan.


----------



## jensi251 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Handy Beratung: Wildfire S oder Galaxy Ace?*

Das Wildfire S ist nun rause aus meiner Auswahl.
Der Prozessor ist zu langsam und es ist sogar teurer als das Ace.

Nun habe ich nur noch zwei zur Auswahl. 
-Das Galaxy Ace /wo ich derzeit zu tendiere wegem dem Preis
-Das Galaxy S    / Wäre schon schön es zu haben aber der Preis ist sehr am Limit.

Ganz vielleicht sogar das Omnia 7. Da bin ich mir wegen Windows aber nicht so sicher.

Oder gibt es noch andere Anwärter bis 300€?


Danke im Voraus


----------



## turbosnake (30. Mai 2011)

Vom Ace kann ich nur abraten, da er Prozessor zu alt ist um Flash zu können! Dazu ist es zu teuer und Prozessor meines Wissen übertaktet!

Bleiben tuen X5, keine Updates laut Huawei (meines Wissens) und das Defy, wobei auch hier die Update-Politik eher schlecht ist! 

Für 300€ bleibt   noch das Nexus S, damit bekommt man mit Sicherheit so lang Updates wie möglich! Das es direkt von Google kommt.


----------



## jensi251 (30. Mai 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Ist das Nexus S besser als das Galaxy S?
Dieses Huawei fällt schon beim Namen durch und ist glaube ich so eine Art billig Remake. Habe den Namen halt noch nie gehört.

Aber kannst du auch etwas zum Omnia 7 sagen? Das ist ja auch noch in der Auswahl.


----------



## turbosnake (30. Mai 2011)

Omnia 7: Kann dir dazu nur sagen fahr in den näachsten Elektronikmarkt und schaus dir an. Gibt halt weniger Apss dafür schlecht ist es nicht, aber bicht mein Fall

Huawei hat größtenteils OEM-Geräte hergestellt zn T-mobile Pulse und Vodafone 845/858. Deswegen sind sie unbekannt, X5 soll aber nicht schlecht sein-
Die englische Wikipedia sagt zu Huawei:"is the largest networking and telecommunications equipment supplier in China and the second-largest supplier of mobile telecommunications infrastructure equipment in the world (after Ericsson)." Klein auf keinen Fall und das X5 hat aktuellere HW als das Ace.

Gleich gut. z.B Das Nexus S hat keinen Speicherkartenslot, das Galaxy S schon. Da musst die Punkte einfach vergleichen und dich entscheiden.


----------



## jensi251 (30. Mai 2011)

Danke.
Das Omnia werde ich mir warscheinlich mal angucken.
Dass das nexus S kein MicroSD Slot hat ist nicht so schlimm. 16GB düften vollkommen ausreichen.
Aber wenn sie gleich gut sind tendiere ich derzeit zum Galaxy S weil es 20€ günstiger ist und anscheinend das etwas bessere Display hat.
Das Galaxy hat aber nur 8GB was glaube ich gerade so ausreicht. Dafür gibt es da aber den Micro SD Slot.


hat vielleicht noch jemand anders eine Meinung dazu? kann ja nie schaden wenn mehrere ihre Erfahrungen bzw. Gedanken darüber hier posten.


----------



## turbosnake (30. Mai 2011)

Pass mit den Galxy Ss auf das hier ist das besser:Samsung Galaxy S nicht das Samsung Galaxy SCL.
Siehe dazu auch hier Samsung i9000 vs. i9003 - Android-Hilfe.de.

Das Nexus hat immer die ersten Updadtes, wann Samsunf aufhört das galxy upzudaten weiß man nicht genau.


----------



## jensi251 (30. Mai 2011)

Danke.
Wollte gerade hier fragen wo der Unterschied zwischen I9000 und I9003 liegt.
hat sich aber jetzt erledigt.

Also lieber das I9000?
Kann das aus deinem Satz nicht so gut entnehmen, sorry.


----------



## HAWX (30. Mai 2011)

Ja lieber das I9000
Wobei das SAmoled Display ohne Anpassung auch nicht toll aussieht!


----------



## jensi251 (30. Mai 2011)

Was muss man denn wenn anpassen?


----------



## HAWX (30. Mai 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:
			
		

> Was muss man denn wenn anpassen?



Soweit ich weiß gibt es da Farbprofile, denn das Display wirkt @standard ziemlich "bunt"


----------



## jensi251 (30. Mai 2011)

Danke. 
Dann ist es ja sollte ich es mir holen wohl leicht einzustellen. 
Kannst du denn auch was zu den anderen Handys in meiner Auswahl sagen?

Danke im voraus


----------



## HAWX (30. Mai 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke.
> Dann ist es ja sollte ich es mir holen wohl leicht einzustellen.
> Kannst du denn auch was zu den anderen Handys in meiner Auswahl sagen?
> 
> Danke im voraus



Welche stehen denn noch zur Auswahl? Ich blicke hier nicht mehr ganz durch


----------



## jensi251 (30. Mai 2011)

Einen Moment:

Galaxy S
Nexus S
Omnia 7
Galaxy Ace


Danke im Voraus


----------



## HAWX (30. Mai 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Moment:
> 
> Galaxy S
> Nexus S
> ...



Also das Omnia würde für mich komplett rausfallen, da es ein Win7-Smartphone ist.
Das Galaxy Ace ist halt eine Light-Version des Galaxy S und kann dem großem Bruder nirgends das Wasser reichen.
Das Nexus S und das Galaxy S sind weitesgehend gleich.


----------



## jensi251 (30. Mai 2011)

Danke für deine Beurteilung. 
Werde dann wohl das Galaxy S nehmen, da mir das eckige mehr gefällt als das eher abgerundete Nexus S.


----------



## rzrcop (2. Juni 2011)

Das Galaxy S kann ich auch nur empfehlen ! 
Ist wohl das beste in der Preisklasse.

lg


----------



## jensi251 (3. Juni 2011)

Danke.


----------



## jensi251 (5. Juni 2011)

Jetzt mal ganz unabhägig davon welches Smartphone ich mir kaufe.
Ich werde warscheinlich Medion mobil/aldi Talk nehmen.
Damit möchte ich dann gerne die Internet handy Flat buchen, welche auf GPRS und UMTS basiert.
Nun möchte ich aber gerne wissen ob in Recklinghausen das schnellere UMTS von E-plus (ja, das ist richtig so, weil Aldi/medion mobil ja auf E-plus basiert) angeboten wird.
Angeblich gibt es hier nämlich nur 2G, also GPRS als mobiles Internet. Das wäre natürlich etwas schade.


Danke im Voraus


----------



## jensi251 (6. Juni 2011)

Weiß niemand über die Verfügbarkeit Bescheid?


----------

